# New Pick Up - Maculatus?



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm thinking this is a young mac? What do you think?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

too hard to say in that pic...need a better and clearer shot or wait a couple of months until he gets bigger and then we can tell you.


----------

